# food/grit locally?



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Which food/grit?*

I cannot find red grit anywhere here within 1 1/2 hours of keyser, wv and I'd really like to be able to feed my pigeon food that I can get at a store here. We have no petsmart or petco and the only feed store is southern states which does not have dove/pigeon food or the red grit. Right now I've been feeding pennington classic bird food with split peas, lintils and brown rice mixed in. No grit yet. Would it be ok to give this universal blend food from walmart: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Universal-Blend-Premium-Medium-Large-Birds-Seeds-3-lb/10804874 and then get this chicken grit from tractor supply http://www.tractorsupply.com/manna-pro-reg-poultry-grit-5-lb--1003027 and mix this oyster shell in with the grit: http://www.tractorsupply.com/manna-pro-reg-oyster-shell-5-lb--1003035

would this diet be sufficient without any add-ins or if not what would be better? I asked if southern states or tractor supply could order me pigeon food or red grit and they both said no.


----------

